# 2217



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Happy people with the eheim 2217?

Got 1 coming. just curious. going on my 75 acompanied with my rena xp3. 
heavy load, 22 mbuna.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

You'll like the filter. It's a good filter, no bypass of the media the way there is on canisters that use trays (like Eheim Pro 3, fluval canisters, XP canisters). The only thing you have to watch out for is the intake pipe on the bottom of the canister. Don't put any pressure or weight on it as it is pretty fragile and I actually had it crack on my 2215. Just be gentle with everything and it should hold up fine to long term use. One thing I would suggest is getting either some very fine foam or some filter floss and putting it after the first blue foam, ahead of the biomedia in the filter. That way you have more complete mechanical filtration before your biomedia and your biomedia will work more efficiently for longer. You will need to service the canister more often though as the floss or fine foam will clog faster than the loose pore foam Eheim gives you. Other than that it's a terrific filter and the media it comes with should last you over 5 years with only the blue foam needing replacement.






This video is worth watching. Doesn't apply to your specific model of filter but the ideas in it can be adapted to the 2217 easily.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

thanxx pablo111

i have been happy with my rena's. except for one i have "modified".lol... gets a little air leak now and then on the intake,cuz i have a tube rigged up to it to "flex" where i wnt it to be behind my 3d bg. other than that,i have 3 of them and they work good. i wanted to try another filter and got a good deal on this 1 and it was brand new,with all the media.

btw .... i think your avatar is HILARIOUS.. :lol:


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks I thought it was pretty good too. It's not me or anything. It'd be funnier if it was me.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

pablo111 said:


> Thanks I thought it was pretty good too. It's not me or anything. It'd be funnier if it was me.


yes very funny avatar, i'll just make sure i'm not on here when the grandkids come over :lol: will likely frighten them to death


----------



## Jim LI (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a 2217 and an ecco 2236 on my 46 gal bow front. they are both excellent filters. But if i may intrude on this post. I am looking to replace the 2236 with another 2217. Is that too much filtration for my tank? i have 13 various Malawis in the tank. The fish are just about a year old now. I don't use the spray bar for the 2217, tho. I use the variable outlet pipe from the eccos as the outlet. I have a bubble wand for aeration.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

You can run as much filtration as you want as long as there isn't too much current for the fish. Obviously if fish are being pinned to the wall by the current and can't swim comfortably, that's too much. You can diffuse the flow from a filter by running the output into an open pore sponge like aquaclear foam to diffuse the flow. You can run 2 2217s on a 46 gal. Just watch the current. If it's too high, address the issue.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Jim LI said:


> I have a 2217 and an ecco 2236 on my 46 gal bow front. they are both excellent filters. But if i may intrude on this post. I am looking to replace the 2236 with another 2217. Is that too much filtration for my tank? i have 13 various Malawis in the tank. The fish are just about a year old now. I don't use the spray bar for the 2217, tho. I use the variable outlet pipe from the eccos as the outlet. I have a bubble wand for aeration.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


I dont think it would be too much either, more the merrier. the 2217 is only rated 265gph. not sure if thats with media.


ozman said:


> pablo111 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks I thought it was pretty good too. It's not me or anything. It'd be funnier if it was me.
> ...


hahahaha i know. it scared my dog.........lol


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

pablo111 said:


> Thanks I thought it was pretty good too. It's not me or anything. It'd be funnier if it was me.


Lol, I was starting to think that you had aged really badly since I met you.


----------



## Jim LI (Feb 4, 2014)

thank you all for the advice. bigalspets has special price on the 2217.

jim


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Pablo,

Your Avatar scares me every time I see one of your posts. I'm not sure if I should run or sign up to join your cult.

Mike


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

update:
new 2217 up and running. "easy money".
wish i would have cut the intake tube a little shorter. I will do that my first water change. 
Prime was a piece of cake. dont know why people complain. 
Now ,i did notice that i did install the hoses,{yep} both of them, Not by chance,but by luck, with the arrow on the tubing going away from the flow..... :roll: 
Uh oh. Will that make a difference? i dont think. a tube is a tube. 
Now,to the good stuff!! 

My ac 110 is history!!!!!!! its in a box. all media rinsed out and cleaned. It is just a spare now for emergency. I was tired of the sand in the impeller.even,2 weeks ago i changed both the impeller and shaft, and it still made a grinding noise slightly. .

My 2217 primed perfectly,made no rattle at all,and started pumping water. It is quieter than my rena's. 
output is very nice with the spraybar. 
dang stupid green tubing.
Now i wish i had put the the substrat pro, or whatever its called, the bio, in a media bag, i actually sent my GF to the pet store, but they didnt have any. 
so it just went in the canister as decribed.
so,Here is how i stacked it...

I rinsed everything.

ceramic rings<I also used all the ceramic from my AC110.. on bottom of first tray.
thick blue coarse pad.
all bio,substrat pro.no media bag,
white pad ,then black fine pad. 
any comments are very welcome.. Thanxx


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

The black pad is carbon and (probably) isn't really necessary. Otherwise, that's how I do mine. I also found it odd that the media just gets dumped right in, but after having it up for a little more than a year it seems to work and isn't too hard to clean. I do prefer the trays that my 2080 (on my larger tank) uses though.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

noddy said:


> pablo111 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks I thought it was pretty good too. It's not me or anything. It'd be funnier if it was me.
> ...


You met me? PM me I don't remember you.


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

You can put the media in a small lingerie laundry bag. It works well for me. You can find them at most supermarket type stores.


----------



## Jim LI (Feb 4, 2014)

I had been searching for a media bag for the substrat in my filter. i started using a polyester mosquito net i found at sporting goods store. it is large enough to be able to cut it to size... i doubled it up, and just laid it on top of my filter floss, which i keep between the course filter and substrat.. i lay the substrat right into the netting, so it forms an exact fit to the filter. when the substrat is in, i cut the netting long enough to make a nice hand hold. i let the excess lay right in the filter and tied it off with a plastic tie wrap. it all pulls up in one shot. the netting's holes are large enough as not to reduce the water flow of the filter.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Jim LI said:


> I had been searching for a media bag for the substrat in my filter. i started using a polyester mosquito net i found at sporting goods store. it is large enough to be able to cut it to size... i doubled it up, and just laid it on top of my filter floss, which i keep between the course filter and substrat.. i lay the substrat right into the netting, so it forms an exact fit to the filter. when the substrat is in, i cut the netting long enough to make a nice hand hold. i let the excess lay right in the filter and tied it off with a plastic tie wrap. it all pulls up in one shot. the netting's holes are large enough as not to reduce the water flow of the filter.


I think thats a great idea.....
i was thinking ordering eheim media bags or going to find a Laundry bag of some sort. I just think the media in a bag is a much easier way to sevice.. :thumb: , But hey,,,, I live in portland, i have a multitude of sporting good stores right next door. Off i will go 

thank you


----------

